# Yay, I found it



## Battou (Nov 11, 2007)

I found one of the old cameras I have had loafin around the house today (sadly my other 35mm's are nowhere to be seen.) I have no ideas as to what it is, there are no identifying markings on it whatsoever, It used to be my dads but he passed a few years ago so asking him is out. 







I would like to take it out and use it but it needs a major cleaning, not to mention I don't know where I would get 110 processed, but I'll find a way.


----------



## doobs (Nov 11, 2007)

I think that is one of them Kodak Brownies. Looks like what I've seen. I'm probably wrong though.

http://www.brownie-camera.com/


----------



## Battou (Nov 11, 2007)

Tomorrow I am going to get a shot of the viewfinder, the ones on here are round and recessed with the rectangle opening as opposed to the flush mounted ones on the one in the ad. Given the subtle changes that occure to products from one year to the next, you could be right.


----------



## doobs (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey man, you know more about them than I do.

If I had one, I'd just forget researching and go out there and experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 12, 2007)

Does it use 110 film?  If so, you ought to know that there were two 110 sizes film, one older (which can't be found any longer) and the 110 cartridge for smaller cameras.

I wouldn't be surprised though to find out that it uses 120 film.


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Does it use 110 film?  If so, you ought to know that there were two 110 sizes film, one older (which can't be found any longer) and the 110 cartridge for smaller cameras.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though to find out that it uses 120 film.



My sister was the last one to use it, she stated it took 110. I assume the it would use the latter because it was within the last ten years or so.

I could measure it to be sure though


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 12, 2007)

Battou said:


> My sister was the last one to use it, she stated it took 110. I assume the it would use the latter because it was within the last ten years or so.
> 
> I could measure it to be sure though


 
No, it can't be the latter for sure. Best bet would be to measure the width of the film. Sometimes, as you open it up, it'll say on the inside what size film it uses. Could you take a pic of the open camera?


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> No, it can't be the latter for sure. Best bet would be to measure the width of the film. Sometimes, as you open it up, it'll say on the inside what size film it uses. Could you take a pic of the open camera?



I have looked threw it looking for a make but it lacks any markings, but Yeah I will get a handfull shots of the inside and outside after work.


----------



## usayit (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like this one:

Brownie No2 Model C 

http://www.ozcamera.com/k-box.html

If it is... then wonderful... it takes 120 which is easily purchased.


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

usayit said:


> Looks like this one:
> 
> Brownie No2 Model C
> 
> ...



Negitive, My takeup reel and film advance is on top and the Viewfinders are recessed, I'll have a fleet of pics of it up later so...


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

I found the manufacturer markings but they are worn away fairly far, I would do a rub but it appears some one alredy did if not put the graphite on to the marking itself. All I can make out is "ansco"


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ansco made box cameras alright and yours seems to be taking 120 size film, readily available. Yours looks like a 6x9 format.


----------



## Battou (Nov 13, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Ansco made box cameras alright and yours seems to be taking 120 size film, readily available. Yours looks like a 6x9 format.



Glad I brought it up, But I am going to have to look around for a processing place, I know of nothing around here that can do 120.


----------



## RacePhoto (Nov 13, 2007)

Take out the black film spool and look at the end of it. It should say 120 or 620 or 118 or  116 or whatever it was. The film spool becomes the take up so there's always a new one.

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Battou (Nov 15, 2007)

After a little more research it would appear to be an Ansco Buster Brown, But I am not sure what model number


----------

